
Steve Jobs WWDC Keynote (in 60 Seconds) - markbao
http://www.mahalodaily.com/2008/06/10/md139-steve-jobs-wwdc-keynote-in-60-seconds/
======
henning
this is a search startup? really? it sounds like they don't know whether they
want to provide a search capability or be a news outlet.

mahalo the alleged search utility does not know what, for instance, a support
vector machine is. when i search for "matrix algebra", they give me 4 pages,
only 2 of which are mathematics-related (neither of them actually being about
matrix algebra specifically) and then they don't even punt to google which is
their saving grace when you search for anything besides celebrities and high-
profile politicians.

they don't even _try_ to guess whether wikipedia has something highly relevant
(it does for both SVMs and matrix algebra). why?

i would say something nastier, but instead i'll say, where's the value?

now watch the "long tail" people scramble to tell me about how all users
search for is britney spears and barack obama.

------
Hexstream
For me the Youtube embed wouldn't load on the site but
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=dGY28Qbj76A> works great.

~~~
listic
It doesn't work for me either. (just in case: Windows XP SP2; Opera 9.24)

------
humanlever
I've never been a big Mahalo Daily fan but I couldn't help but get a chuckle
out of Jason Calacanis being listed as "Craft Services" in the credits.

------
brandonkm
Thats actually a really good overview, just about covered everything
announced.

